# مناسبات > الخيمة الرمضانية - رمضان يجمعنا > بازار رمضان والعيد >  من أبواب الرحمة في رمضان

## latifa Naf1

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم


إن من أعظم خصائص شهر رمضان أنه شهر تفتح فيه أبواب الرحمة ، فعن أبي هريرة رضي الله عنه ، عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم : ( إذا كان رمضان فتحت أبواب الرحمة ، وغلقت أبواب جهنم ، وسلسلت الشياطين ) رواه مسلم .

أبواب جمع باب ، ومعناه أن الرحمة في رمضان لها أبواب متعددة وفي هذه الخطبة إن شاء الله نذكر ببعض منها :
أما أعظم أبواب الرحمة في رمضان فهو باب الصيام ، فصوم رمضان ركن من أركان الإسلام ومبانيه العظام ، فقد فرض الله صوم رمضان في كتابه العزيز فقال جل وعلا : (شهر رمضان الذي أنزل فيه القرآن هدى للناس وبينات من الهدى والفرقان فمن شهد منكم الشهر فليصمه)

و بشر نبيه صلى الله عليه وسلم الصائمين فقال يروي عن ربه عز وجل في الحديث القدسي ( قال الله عز وجل: كل عمل ابن آدم له إلا الصيام فإنه لي وأنا أجزي به. والصيام جنة فإذا كان يوم صوم أحدكم فلا يرفث ولا يصخب فإن سابه أحد أو قاتله فليقل: إني صائم. والذي نفس محمد بيده لخلوف فم الصائم أطيب عند الله من ريح المسك. للصائم فرحتان يفرحهما: إذا أفطر فرح بفطره وإذا لقى ربه فرح بصومه) متفق عليه ، وقال صلى الله عليه وسلم : ( من صام رمضان إيماناً واحتساباً غفر له ما تقدم من ذنبه ) متفق عليه .

ومن هنا فإن المسلم إذا صام يستشعر أنه يؤدي عبادة من أجل العبادات وقربة من خير القربات وفريضة من أعظم الفرائض .

ثم من أبواب الرحمة في رمضان باب القيام : قال صلى الله عليه وسلم : ( من قام رمضان إيماناً واحتساباً غفر له ما تقدم من ذنبه ) متفق عليه ، فالقيام في رمضان من الشعائر العظيمة التي سنها رسول الله , صلى الله عليه وسلم بقوله وفعله, ورغّب فيها.

وقيام رمضان شامل للصلاة, في أوله وآخره, والتراويح من قيام رمضان, ففي السنن وغيرها عن أبي ذر رضي الله عنه، عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أنه قال: ( من قام مع الإمام حتى ينصرف كتب له قيام ليلته ) ، فينبغي الحرص عليها, والاعتناء بها, رغبة في الخير وطلباً للأجر, فيصلي المرء مع الإمام حتى ينصرف, ليحصل له أجر قيام ليلة .

من أبواب الرحمة في رمضان باب القرآن الذي أنزل في شهر رمضان ، يقول الله تعالى : (شهر رمضان الذي أنزل فيه القرآن هدى للناس وبينات من الهدى والفرقان )

فهنا يمدح تعالى شهر الصيام من بين سائر الشهور ، بأن اختاره من بينهن لإنزال القرآن العظيم فيه .

قال الحافظ ابن كثير رحمه الله ، وقوله : ( هدى للناس وبينات من الهدى والفرقان ) هذا مدح للقرآن الذي أنزله الله ( هدى ) لقلوب العباد ممن آمن به وصدقه واتبعه ( وبينات ) أي : ودلائل وحجج بينة واضحة جلية لمن فهمها وتدبرها دالة على صحة ما جاء به من الهُدى المنافي للضلال ، والرشد المخالف للغي ، ومفرقا بين الحق والباطل ، والحلال ، والحرام ، ولذا حري بالمسلم في رمضان في شهر القرآن أن يحرص على تلاوة القرآن وتعاهده وتدبره ومدارسته ، روى الإمام البخاري رحمه الله : عن ابن عباس رضي الله عنهما قال : ( كان رسول الله-صلى الله عليه وسلم- أجود الناس وكان أجود ما يكون في رمضان حين يلقاه جبريل وكان يلقاه في كل ليلة من رمضان فيدارسه القرآن فلرسول الله -صلى الله عليه وسلم- أجود بالخير من الريح المرسلة )

ومن أبواب الرحمة في رمضان باب الدعاء:
والمتأمل لآيات الصيام التي جاءات في سورة البقرة ، جاء في ثناياها الآية التالية : (وإذا سألك عبادي عني فإني قريب أجيب دعوة الداع إذا دعان فاستجيبوا لي وليؤمنوا بي لعلهم يرشدون) البقرة 186.
ولذا قال أهل التفسير : وفي ذكره تعالى هذه الآية الباعثة على الدعاء ، متخللة بين أحكام الصيام ، إرشاد إلى الاجتهاد في الدعاء حال الصيام ، ويتأكد ذلك عند الفطر لجملة أحاديث في ذلك يقوي بعضها بعضاً ، وقد كان الصحابي الجليل عبد الله بن عمرو رضي الله عنهما يقول إذا أفطر : اللهم إني أسألك برحمتك التي وسعت كل شيء أن تغفر لي .
وإذ كنا نتحدث عن الدعاء في رمضان فإن وقت السحر والذي هو مظنة استيقاظ الناس للسحور هو وقت مبارك يشرع فيه الدعاء والتقرب إلى رب الأرض والسماء ، قال صلى الله عليه وسلم: ( ينزل ربنا إلى سماء الدنيا كل ليلة حين يبقى ثلث الليل الآخر فيقول من يدعوني فأستجيب له من يسألني فأعطيه من يستغفرني فأغفر له ) متفق عليه .
ومن أبواب الرحمة أيضاً في رمضان باب السحور ، وهو كلُّ طعام أو شراب يتغذَّى به آخر الليل من أراد الصيام ، وهو سنة نبوية وعون للمسلم على الصيام وبركة من البركات، فعن أنس رضي الله عنه عن النبي -صلى الله عليه وسلم- قال: ( تسحروا فإن في السحور بركة ) متفق عليه .

ومن أبواب الرحمة في رمضان باب الصبر:
فرمضان شهر الصبر وفي رمضان يتربى المسلم على الصبر بتركه للطعام والشراب والشهوة الحلال نهارًا. ويتربى المسلم على الصبر في مجاهدته لنفسه في القيام في صلاتي التراويح والتهجد ، بل إن الصائم يسمو بنفسه وبصيامه ليصبر على من يخطئ عليه ففي الحديث الصحيح : (فإذا كان يوم صوم أحدكم فلا يرفث ولا يفسق ، فإن سابه أحد أو قاتله فليقل إني صائم) .
وإن من الصبر ومجاهدة النفس أيضاً في هذا الشهر الحرص على الصلاة في أوقاتها فلا عذر شرعي لمن يفرط في الصلوات وأوقاتها بحجة النوم والسهر .

ومن أبواب الرحمة في رمضان باب الصدقات:
فقد كان نبينا -صلى الله عليه وسلم- جوادًا كريمًا وكان أجود ما يكون في رمضان أي: يزداد جوداً إلى جود، وكرماً إلى كرم، وعطاءً إلى عطاء، وسخاءً إلى سخاء ،كان صلى الله عليه وسلم يعطي عطاء من لا يخشى الفقر . قال أهل العلم : الصدقة في رمضان أفضل من الصدقة في غيره .

إن أبواب الرحمة في رمضان كثيرة ، لخص جملة منها سماحة الشيخ ابن باز رحمه الله بجزء من وصية له فيمن يوفقه الله لبلوغ رمضان حيث قال : فأكثروا فيه – رحمكم الله – من الصلاة والصدقات وقراءة القرآن الكريم ، بالتدبر والتعقل والتسبيح والتحميد والتهليل والتكبير والاستغفار ، والإكثار من الصلاة والسلام على رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ، والإحسان إلى الفقراء والمساكين والأيتام ، وقد كان رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم أجود الناس ، وكان أجود ما يكون في رمضان ، فاقتدوا به رحمكم الله في مضاعفة الجود والإحسان في شهر رمضان ، وأعينوا إخوانكم الفقراء على الصيام والقيام ، واحتسبوا أجر ذلك عند الملك العلام ، واحفظوا صيامكم عما حرمه الله عليكم من الأوزار والآثام .

المزيد من آخر المواضيع من نفس القسم:

الشارقة منطقة القليعة 
أحدث كفرات السراير _ 2021 ,من مونتاج 
ابو ظبي 
من أبواب الرحمة في رمضان 
رمضان وحصد الأجور 
رمضان فرصة للتغيير 
من فضـائل شهر رمـضان 
تنحيف الكرش والجسم وشد التررررررررهل بامان... 
بياض مثل التلج للمنطقةالحساسةوالركب والظهر... 
تبييض الوجه 2 الى 3 درجات بشهر وتوحيد اللون...

----------


## رودينا محمد

اللهم اجعلنا من المرحومين

----------

